
Can anyone confirm that the yarnpkg registry is (partly) down? - schnika
https://status.yarnpkg.com/
======
javiercr
Yes, probably related to npm problems
[https://status.npmjs.org/](https://status.npmjs.org/)

------
aljmyl
Some valid registry urls seems to be broken, for example:
[https://registry.yarnpkg.com/@styled-
system/css/-/css-5.1.5....](https://registry.yarnpkg.com/@styled-
system/css/-/css-5.1.5.tgz)

------
propelol
I've had the same problem for a few hours now. I'm not able to deploy any of
my projects.

------
emrox
quick fix would be to use NPM directly

(create a `.yarnrc` file with `registry
"[https://registry.npmjs.org/"`](https://registry.npmjs.org/"`))

~~~
javiercr
I think this only works if you're doing a clean yearn install. If you have a
yarn.lock file already generated, chances are every package is pointing to
registry.yarnpkg.com instead.

~~~
emrox
Ah, yes. Didn't thought about that.

